# Breckenridge - Internet access?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Why do you need internet? When I go on vacation that is typically the last thing I look for. Plenty of coffee shops and the like that have wifi access in the Breck area...


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Just download all of your porn before you go... Get a whole weeks worth, if you run out just use your imagination


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

For communication and as something quiet to do while vegging out on the couch after a day's worth of riding.

I expect that we'll be out and about sometimes, but evenings in can be relaxing too


killclimbz said:


> Why do you need internet? When I go on vacation that is typically the last thing I look for. Plenty of coffee shops and the like that have wifi access in the Breck area...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> For communication and as something quiet to do while vegging out on the couch after a day's worth of riding.
> 
> I expect that we'll be out and about sometimes, but evenings in can be relaxing too



If you are right in town, you might be able to poach a neighbor's unsecured signal. Otherwise, just let google be your friend.

Breckenridge Free Wifi Hotspots - Free WiFi hotspots wi-fi cafes coffee shops hotels wireless airports


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I occasionally hang out at the crown. It is a coffee shop type of scene. They have internet, or you can just go sit in the lobby of some hotel and act like you are staying there.


----------



## kalvin (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's another list of wifi spots in town: 
Town of Breckenridge : Free Wi-Fi Locations


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats always an option, but I'll be a good 4 blocks from most of the hotels west of S.Park Ave


AWNOW said:


> I occasionally hang out at the crown. It is a coffee shop type of scene. They have internet, or you can just go sit in the lobby of some hotel and act like you are staying there.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's an update. 
Got in last night. Have a full 5 bars of signal strength with T-mobile and am using Wifi tethering on my phone. It is working like a dream so far. Pretty fast.

Might try to download a 300mb torrent later this week to see how reliable it is


----------

